

Seven lessons I learned from the failure of my first startup - casca
http://therenaissancegeek.blogspot.com/2014/08/seven-lessons-i-learned-from-failure-of.html

======
_up
I think it is almost impossible to judge your own business idea correct.
Either you are to optimistic because you spent so much time with the idea and
became a fan of it. Or you shoot all your own ideas down. Also i do think
design can be important. But of course it can't help if the problem is
somewhere else too.

